# GESTATION - WHAT HAS BEEN THE LONGEST?



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jun 6, 2009)

I HAVE A MINI JENNY THAT I BRED LAST YEAR, MAY 11TH AND 13TH, TO A MINI JACK. I KNOW THE JACK WAS FERTILE BECAUSE I BRED A FRIENDS JENNY HERE AT MY HOUSE AT THE SAME TIME MAY 7TH AND 9TH AND HER JENNY FOALED A WEEK AGO. I HAD MY JENNY BLOOD TESTED AT AROUND 30 DAYS TO CONFIRM PREGNANCY. SHE HAS NOT FOALED YET AND JUNE 13TH WILL BE 13 MONTHS. SHE HAS NO UDDER TO SPEAK OF. MY NEIGHBOR HAS A JACK ACROSS THE FENCE AND SHE SHOWS NO SIGNS OF HEAT TO HIM (WE HAVE A DOUBLE FENCE). THIS WILL BE HER FIRST FOAL... ANY HELP FROM YOU GUYS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED... I REALLY BELIEVE SHE IS STILL PREGNANT. I WORK AT A VET'S OFFICE, I HATE TO HAUL HER AND LEAVE HER THERE ALL DAY (45 MINUTES ONE WAY) AND I DON'T WANT TO PAY THE TRIP CHARGE FOR A VET TO COME OUT... ANY THOUGHTS, ADVICE OR SUGGESTIONS???


----------



## Echo Acres (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't know the answer but I thought I seen on one of the other posts that donkeys tend to go 12 months on average rather than 11. Is that true for the mini donkeys? Just checking because I have a mini donkey that was with a miniature horse stallion from March 15 thru September 1st and am hoping for a hinny.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 7, 2009)

Miniature donkeys can have a gestation to 13 months, and its not uncommon for them to go a extra week or so. Does she have any other signs of foaling soon? (lax rump and tail ?) as far as her udder goes..she can go from no udder to a filled udder in a matter of hours, with her nipples straight out and full.







. If your sure she is bred dont rush her...when she is ready that baby will arrive, until then just keep a close eye on her, especially being that this is her first foal. jennets dont always have a high tolerance for pain, and do need help at times. I had one first time "Mom" she gave two pushes and that was it..she gave up completely. I had to go in and get that baby out while my son held her head and my vet was on the phone telling me she was about 1 hour away! WE had a bouncing baby boy (hinny)...



that Mom adored and was extreamly protective of with everyone except me. Cant wait to see pics of your soon to be new arrival.

Corinne


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jun 7, 2009)

CORINNE...

THANKS FOR THE ADVICE AND GOOD WISHES.

I AM 99% SURE SHE IS BRED... SHE HAS SWELLING IN FRONT OF HER UDDER AND SHE IS REALLY FULL IN THE FLANK AREA AND REALLY TIGHT THERE. I CHECK HER UDDER AND REAR END EVERY NIGHT AND MORNING TO SEE IF I MIGHT NOTICE THE SLIGHEST CHANGE IN HER SO I CAN BE ON STAND BY... I DO NOT HAVE A FOALING CAMERA AND GETTING UP EVERY COUPLE OF HOURS FOR NIGHTS ON END CAN GET PRETTY TIRESOME. WITH MY MARES I CAN USUALLY TELL WITHIN A DAY OR TWO WHEN WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A BABY, BUT THIS DONKEY IS A FIRST FOR ME AND I AM SORT OF LOST... I WANT TO HELP HER IF SHE NEEDS ME. IF YOU THINK OF ANY OTHER INFO. YOU THINK I SHOULD KNOW... PLEASE TELL ME. DO THEY FOAL MORE AT NIGHT LIKE A HORSE? I AM KEEPING HER STALLED AT NIGHT AND TURNED OUT IN THE DAY...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 7, 2009)

They dont really seem to have a pattern as to when they foal. I have had them foal day and night. The one I mentioned above, I was watching her like a hawk, on the camera and when she was out in the drylot. (I have cameras in and out, plus a equipage system) I had her stalled for about 1 week prior to foaling, because she was acting strange, and every day I thought "this is it" and every day I was WRONG



I went to clean stalls one morning, and thought..dang it..she can get her big behind outside for awhile, I was getting tired of waiting and watching...






I turned her out to the drylot which is attached to the barn, went into to the house to refill my coffee, and my step-grandson came running into the house yelling, Ella is rolling, Ella is rolling..ROLLING???????? I went tearing back outside to find her in labor, she layed still long enough for 2 pushes and quit! My son came over and I asked him if he wants to deliver or hold...ummmm, being the big macho farmer he is..tells me."I'm not putting my hand in there, I'll hold" (yeah, this comes from the guy that pulls calves often) so he held and I delivered. Ella was completely exhausted and didnt want to do anything to help. That is why I said to watch close some do need the extra help. Others, have them without a problem just like it was every day occurance to them. How are her nipples? That is always a good indicator, they should be completely filled in and sticking out to the side. Tail base should be completely relaxed, and her vulva should be a bight red, over the normal kind of pinkish color (indicator of blood vessels breaking) . Heres hoping you have a bouncing baby on the ground SOON, and wont have many more sleepless nights. (boy, can I relate to that, I have 2 standard poodle puppies right now..10 weeks old, that sleep the night thru but seem to wake up whenever one of our other adult furkids walk down the hallway, or jump off our bed)

Corinne


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jun 13, 2009)

I HAD MY JENNY PALPATED THIS MORNING... SHE IS OPEN.


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 13, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that. i hope you have better luck this year.


----------

